
Ask HN: What intranet to keep a directory, wiki & files for a growing startup? - pouzy
Our team is growing (heading towards the 30+ headcount) and I am trying to find the right tool for an intranet, as we are opening new offices around the world.<p>What I want is simply: A directory of people to know who does what, as well as a wiki and simple project management.<p>Asana and trello are in use, but they don&#x27;t do the whole wiki&#x2F;directory part, and we use insightly for our CRM and heavily Google drive&#x2F;dropbox, which would be nice to integrate. I&#x27;ve poked around Jira, Podio &amp; co, but not convinced yet.<p>What do you use?<p>Thanks!
======
dirktheman
We're using Evernote for business, and it's awesome. It integrates with most
software out of the box (Insightly and dropbox), or through IFTTT (Google
drive). If it's not on IFTTT you can always use Zapier (for Trello, for
instance).

------
trumbitta2
In my experience, Basecamp is way more user-friendly than a WiKi for keeping
important information

------
cheerioty
Sounds more like Confluence than JIRA.

